# Below the Dam report 7/2/16



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

We Arrive at the Dam right at sun rise and found Below the Dam to be Boiling non stop with white bass. Fishing from the bank our first 25 cast produce two full limits of white bass. My friend Mr.Dan the man were reeling in two at a time while I settle for one at a time knowing my limits will be caught quick had I double rigged. Any way limits were caught and we did the catch and release until we lost count. I'm thinking a couple of hundred release between the two of us. By 9 am we got tired of catching. Mr.Dan had the I am satisfied look on his face so we went home. ALL fish were caught on tiny pet spoon under a cork. We try several other bait but produce very few fish. Water is looking very good and should completely clear by next week. Fish were coughing up lots of baby shads. Got kids ? No boat ? No problem. Plenty of fish to be caught from the bank. 
Any way Happy Fourth of July to all. Hope you guys have a Great weekend what ever you are doing.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Great catch and the trash looks just like some here on Somerville


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good fishing Bruce, as far as from the bank, better you than me!
I'm too old for the short walk.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Are those kayaks out there? Always wanted to try that in my yak. richg99


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice job Bruce


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Great report Bruce,thanks!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

richg99 said:


> Are those kayaks out there? Always wanted to try that in my yak. richg99


No sir those are boats but I did see a few kayakers launch before I lefted.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Great job, Bruce! Just don't understand why people can be so nasty and leave their trash, how hard is it to put in a trash bag and dump it into a trash can either here or at home!í ½í¸¡í ½í¸¡


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I've always been aggravated with people throwing their trash out, it just ain't that hard to pick it up. That being said for $9 a person Bowers could have someone pick up a little . Nice catch Bruce !!


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Way to go Bruce. I got brave and fished mid lake today and almost felt like a guide as I found nice groups of fish at 4 different stops just to have a troller see me boating a fish and come and troll right over my school. I remember when I too could not read a fish finder and could not find fish so I did not get too mad. Walter and I had a good time talking to other 2 coolers


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Browards dont care as long as you pay, a shame they cant send a team to clean up after the morans


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Do y'all use surf rods from the bank?


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

William no need for surf rods. Just light tackle. East bank is always full of crazy peoples. If you wanna do some good bank fishing. Buy you a cheap inflatable two person raft paddle 100 feet across the west bank and you are in primo white bass fishing grounds. For cat fish walk a short distance further to the cable. Theres a
deep pool there that got lots of cat fish. But the best spot to catch cat fish will be with a boat on the river channel. Set you out four or five rods sit back relax and watch your rod bend. For white bass just look for white herings standing near the banks. That's where they get their free meals when the white bass pushes all them shads close to the bank. Usaully near all them submerge bushes and trees on the west bank. Shads and buffalo is the cats preferred bait. Both can be caught plenty using a good size cast net. Good luck if you do go and be patient. Them whites will be schooling sooner or later.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Sad to view the trash left behind by bad folks, but great catch


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

thank you!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Me and a buddy on lazy days we leave the boat at home put on our life vest and swim across to the west bank. No more than 5 minutes swim. With only a rod in hand and a pocket of pet spoons and a couple of floaty corks its in and out in a couple of hours with full limits.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Is there no vehicular access to the west bank? Looking at google maps there looks to be a boat ramp on the west bank.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Nope.


----------

